# Amitriptyline



## Tolstoy (Nov 16, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone has tried Amitriptyline for IBS. If so what mg? Do you suffer side affects? Has anyone had a good result from this drug?


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Been taking elavil since Sept 15 for IBS pain. I started at 10mg/day which didnt really do anything, now I'm at 20mg/day and have noticed a decrease in pain, it doesnt totally stop it but for me lessens it. I am seeing my GI on Tues next and maybe will go to 25/30mg/day to see if I can improve the results even more. The only side efects that I noticed was that I was very tired for the first few days till my body got used to it. Hope this helps


----------



## Tolstoy (Nov 16, 2002)

Is elavil similar to Amitriptyline? I have not heard of Elavil. I hope all goes well with your GI next Tues. I am on 10mg of Amytriptylene but the doctor gave me 25mg to take. I have not taken it as yet, as I am frightened it makes me really tired. The 10mg makes it difficult enough to get up in the morning I find! But does not help my symptoms


----------



## hunter3000 (Apr 30, 2002)

amitriptyline is the generic version of elavil


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

The Elavil made me feel like I had a sore in the pit of my tummy. It doesn't mean you will though. Also, it kept me awake. Kami takes it with no problem. Might want to ask her about it.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

I currently take 10 mg of amitriptyline/elavilIt is used as a combo with 10 mg of prozac.This combo was given to me specifically for bad neurological type of pain that came from my surgery. It was also given to stop my hotflashes and hormone fluctuation problems because I had an ovary removed and the hormone shift can make a person very very ill.I have been on this combo since May?June?somewhere around there.I don't have any plans to get off the med anytime soon.the doctors office just called and I am now scheduled for surgery #3 in less than a year to deal with the adhesions in my pelvis and possible problems with my one remaining ovary.I have no unpleasant side efects from the medicine.It's all a matter of personal chemistryas to how one or another medicine will work with your body.Kamie


----------



## jude_f (Feb 18, 2000)

Elavil has helped me with my IBS greatly. I was on 20 mg/day, now down to 10 mg/day.. and hopefully soon to 0 mg/day. I have been on Elavil for 3 yrs. It does not seem to produce dramatic improvements in the beginning.. but slowly over a period of months.. I start to feel better. Then one slowly tapers off the drug. Generally, I cant rely on Elavil alone to feel better.. I need to complement it with a strict diet, relaxation, fiber, etc..The short term side effects are like what other people have reported.. feeling very tired and sleepy.. but once the body/brain gets used to elavil.. that in itself is not a problem. However, I have had more sleep problems after getting off Elavil than I did before the years I was on Elavil. I am not sure I can attribute this to Elavil.


----------



## gp30 (Jan 23, 2003)

Elavil ( Amitriptyline ) I use to take it. When they first found my IBS, they put me on the 10mg then onto 25mg. My doc at the time told me to take them roughly about 3 hours before bedtime (so I took it around 7pm). Finally they moved me to 50mg once I was good and use to it. It worked great for me, until I graduated and got my first job which made me stop taking it (because of the sleepy issue the meds could cause). I started taking it again, when I had my last flare up, but it didn't help this time around.The only real side effects I knew of were sleepy or wide awake (most people feel tired, thats why my doc told me to take it at night). Hope it works for ya.


----------



## im4dogs (Sep 6, 2002)

I started taking out taking 25mg of elavil but did not see a change so the GI uped the doage to 50mg no change either. I was going to go to the 100mg until last Saturday when my bowel was obstructed. I asked the doc to give me paxil since I have a lot of anxiety. I have been on paxil before many years ago and it helped the anxiety but I do not know about the pain yet. I am not sure there is a dug that can alleviated the pain totally is there? Lisa


----------

